
West Virginia to become first US state to require CS education - o_nlogn_420
http://wvmetronews.com/2019/02/28/justice-signs-computer-science-education-bill-proclaims-digital-learning-day/
======
eesmith
What will they decide to remove from the curriculum to make room for CS?

(That's rhetorical. The article says it's a directive to change, which must
bow be worked out.)

